# Sticky  Rules and guidelines for Livestock, Hunting and Fishing



## NaeKid

*Terms*

*Livestock* - animals that you raise with the intent / purpose of putting those animals or their by-products into your food-chain. By-products could include the manure for the garden and milk or eggs for cooking into a recipe or eating alone.

*Hunting* - using skills and weapons for the collection of wild-animals with the intent of putting those animals into your food-chain.

*Fishing* - using skills and tools for the collection of wild-waterbased-animals with the intent of putting those animals into your food-chain.

*Guidelines*

Raising livestock is an ancient art that falls back 10,000 years or more. It wasn't till fairly recent that raising animals as food become a commercial-venture. Traditionally, a family would raise just enough animals to survive for a couple of years with the expectation that the animals would breed and thus supply the family with food. When discussing livestock, please do so in the manner of the ancients, not commercial feed-lots where the animals are fattened as quickly as possible to reach the table of consumers. Free-range livestock for the family or small community type topics are very welcome.

Hunting does not mean guns and guns do not mean hunting. Hunting is using the tools available to procure meat. Hunting can be done in many ancient methods from spear, long-bow-n-arrow to many more modern methods including compound-bow and rifle/shot-gun and trapping

Fishing does not mean a giant fishing boat in a commericial environment on the open seas, but, the old fashioned methods of hook-n-line or tossing out a net to see what comes to your dinner table that night. You are able to talk about fish as livestock if you have a private pond that you raise / feed the fish for the table.

You may notice that there are no real rules shown, no "hard-n-fast" rules. The only real rule is that this section of the forum is not about guns-n-ammo. This forum is about putting meat on the table. If your focus is on guns, please join our sister-site at firearmstalk.com.


----------

